# 2012 Trek Madone 5.9 build advice



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I just purchased a 2012 Madone 5.9 frame at a great price from the LBS. It should be here sometime in January (out of stock in my size) and I will start the build then. So far, I have decided that I will definitely be going with a SRAM drivetrain (Force most likely, but I am also interested in Red if I can find a good deals since a new version is coming out soon and have heard that Rival operates almost as smooth as the other two, but can't confirm it). I am also considering ROL Race SL wheels, a Selle Italia or a Bontranger RXL saddle, Bontrager Race Lite handlebar, Bontrager gel or Lizardskins bar tape, and Look Keo 2 max pedals. This my first build from the ground up and I would love to hear any advice you guys have on comopnents, etc. I will have the LBS do most of the work, but welcome any advice anyone has for me. Thank you in advance! 

BTW, I am also considering selling my 2012 Felt F85 with fairly low miles on it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Munk69 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a 2011 6.5 and mine is built with full sram force, bontrager rxl wheels, bontrager xxx stem and xl bars (carbon), fizik aliante saddle and some time iclic carbon pedals. I have not wieghed it.. But I am sure I am right around 15 to 16 lbs. 

SRAM force is nice.. Nothing mind blowing or anything, but it works well and is reasonably light for the price.

I am very, very impressed with the RXL wheels though. I had some of the older version (paired spokes) and had all kinds of issues with them. When I bought my madone, I was sure I was going to sell those as new take offs and go with another wheelset.. That was over 3k miles ago. They are MUCH, MUCH stronger than the old paired spoke version. They spin up fast and they are very smooth.. They have exceed my expectations in every way.

Anyway, good luck with your build! Sounds like it will be fun


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for post! I strongly considered the RXL wheels and haven't ruled them out yet (they are just about $200 more than other wheels I'm looking at like the ROL Race SL and seem to be around the same weight and get similar reviews). I still might be willing to pay a little more for them if I find out the are more comfortable, etc. Thanks again.


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

I bought a 2011 Madone 5.9 over the summer and really like it a lot. Originally I moved over Sram Force from my old ride and have been very happy with it. However, this was just temporary because I wanted my old bike to ride in the winter and so I'm moving the Force stuff back this weekend. Also I just didn't like the color of the Force finish on the Madone.

I purchased a new Red Black group one item at a time over the last several months from Ebay. I saved about 40% buying them this way. I think the Madone 5.9 looks very good in all black. I also just purchased a set of Kenlin XR300 rims with black White Industry hubs to go along with the black Red components, can't wait to ride all this as soon as the wheels get here and the weather holds up.


----------



## ozzgurr (Oct 5, 2010)

If you want real custom bike, I suggest;

American Classic 420 Aero 3 wheelset or FFWD F6R/F4R wheel sets, rock solid and looks great. 
Merek carbon integrated handlebar and stem.
Black handlebar tape and white brake hoods.
2013 Sram Red is coming soon, current Reds will be cheaper.

:thumbsup:


----------



## TFR (Oct 22, 2005)

*2011 Madone 5.9*

I got a warranty frame this apst summer- a Madone 5.9. Put my ultegra and Easton Circuit wheels on it. With the internal cable routing, ask Bike Shop for the plastic tube used to put cables thru frame. I love my Trek 2011 5.9. I am a 200 pound guy, and front ends on bikes have been flexy when stressed. This bike handles great. Saved me from 2 crashes in past summer races; avoiding situations I would not have w/o this bike's great handling. In Crit corners you can take whatever line you want- the bike can handle it.


----------

